# My MHD all-in-one enclosure project (Pic Heavy)



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

So welcome to my new project. It's designed to house multiple MHD's and will be progressing (slowly) over the next 4-6 weeks, if not longer. If you are unaware of what an MHD is then go google "Mountain Horned Dragon" or "Acanthosaura" and take a look at these remarkable little creatures. The aim of this project is simple, to bring MHD's into the UK reptile market without them being WC, which is something we see all too common in most parts of the world. So yeah, i'm hoping i can produce a fair few offspring so MHD's can be found in your repshops, with certificates to prove their CB and age, including the parents. Obviously the price of the MHD's through me will be more expensive than the WC's, but they sure wont be as unhealthy as that WC you decided to buy just because it was £20 cheaper in the shop!

Anyways i'm rambling. I'll be updating this thread to show you the ongoing work that is taking place. The MHD enclosure is the first of 20 enclosures i have planned to be built within the premisis. Details can also be found on facebook (Search "The Hide" or click The Hide | Facebook. I'm also in the process of setting up a website for this. 

The following link is to a photo i do not own, but would like to show you what my intensions are for this particular enclosure. It will be designed almost exactly like this photo with a few added extras!
Waterfall In The Rainforest, Cambodia Royalty Free Stock Photo, Pictures, Images And Stock Photography. Image 8105945.

*So about the enclosure.*

It's dimensions (externally) are 2000x2400x1220 (HxWxD in mm) and will house approximatly 10 MHD's such as Lepidogasters, Capra's, Crucigera's, and Armata's. I will also be placing a 400mm plinth accross the bottom of the enclosure with two circular viewing windows so you can look into the deep bathing pool to watch the fish, and a 100mm wood plinth at the top to hide the lamp bases and dampen glare from the UVB. The enclosure will contain:

A large waterfall powered by 3 individual pumps & filters.
A shallow bathing pool approx 120mm deep.
A deep bathing pool approx 400mm Deep (also home to some fishies).
A 1 meter squared 200mm deep egg laying site.
10x 60w Green Heatlamps (Over two 300w dimmerstats)
2x UVB tubes (Arcadia ofc) 
Several "caves"
A fake rock wall covering the entire internall walls.
2 Foggers (one in the fall pool and one in the shallow pool)
1 Rain System
2x 60mm computer fans (One push, One pull - to provide ample ventilation)

Plus various other pieces and decor. All the electrical stuff will be on timers including the ventilation fans.

So here is what has happened thus far!

I began by spraying the outline on the walls so i get a rough idea of the size and layout.









Then i began cutting up some wood to create the start of some support structures for the polygrout as a large weight of water will be present which may cause the polygrout to bend and cave in over time. The circlings and lettering is to show you what goes where and listed below:

A: Waterfall (3 pump feed)
B: Fall Pool 100mm Deep (also contains a fogger).
C: Shallow Pool 120mm Deep (also contains fogger).
D: Deep Pool 400mm Deep (also home to several different fish).
E: Egg Laying Site (Moss, Soil, and Critter Crumb)

The other circles (shown in purple) will be cutouts in the poly grout to make a cave, should the MHD's want to utilise them.









I then continued to build some more supports and extended the waterfall supports.









And then i caught a fish THIS big!









Please bare in mind that i am 6ft 2 so it kinda gives you an idea of how large the enclosure is!

The woodsheet arrives tomorrow and so i'm hoping i can build the actuall enclosure tomorrow and show you some pictures. Untill then, i guess you will just have to wait and see.


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

This is going to be mental! Are you going to be putting live plants in it? I can't wait to see how this develops, but I have one question how are you planning on monitoring all the individuals for any potential health problems! Obviously I don't want anything bad to happen to them but surely you want to be able to know what is going on with everyone to ensure all of them are ok, maybe worth installing some form of CCTV? Anyway good luck with the build mate, I think it takes some stones to undertake something this big. 

:2thumb:


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

jimmythetramp said:


> This is going to be mental! Are you going to be putting live plants in it? I can't wait to see how this develops, but I have one question how are you planning on monitoring all the individuals for any potential health problems! Obviously I don't want anything bad to happen to them but surely you want to be able to know what is going on with everyone to ensure all of them are ok, maybe worth installing some form of CCTV? Anyway good luck with the build mate, I think it takes some stones to undertake something this big.
> 
> :2thumb:


Thanks so much! Yeah it's a bit of a mission to be doing all myself but the more i do the more i get excited about it! Haha sad i know. Yeah the premisis is right next to my house so i'll be spending a lot of time in there anyway for daily feeding and healthchecks, but i'll be adding some camera's just before the little ones arrive. Luckily i'm a security engineer by trade so it's a nice little bonus. I was thinking about streaming some of the cams online for the public to view the animals at their leisure but not sure if i should or not.

First thing i did was secure the building with everything at my disposal (Intruder, CCTV, Access Control and ENS) so god help anyone that want's to break into the place. As soon as that alarm is ringing you have about 30seconds before i come running around the corner half naked with a VERY hungry and grumpy Tegu. =D

Once again, thanks for your interest. You can get additional details by following us facebook at the addy provided at the top of the thread.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks like this is gonna be awesome : victory:




G.R/Trooper said:


> you have about 30seconds before i come running around the corner half naked with a VERY hungry and grumpy Tegu. =D


:lol2:


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> looks like this is gonna be awesome : victory:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Thanks man. I still remember seeing your Cham viv (think it was you anyway) and thinking "that :censor: is :censor:ing awesome!". In some way you are my inspiration for making my reptile enclosures looking just that little bit better. Thanks for the interest.

Rofl Ch4dg - I just noticed your quote from me, love it.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

:2thumb:I am sure I seen this thread mate.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

amazing its so great to see keepers creating the best possible habitat, fingers crossed for you and your breeding programme, cant wait to see pictures :2thumb:

good on you mate!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :2thumb:I am sure I seen this thread mate.


Thought it might get a better look in this part, dunno how to delete my threads though! =(


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> amazing its so great to see keepers creating the best possible habitat, fingers crossed for you and your breeding programme, cant wait to see pictures :2thumb:
> 
> good on you mate!


Thanks so much! I'm looking forward to the finished project and getting all excited like a little kid rofl. I'll hopefully add some pictures to it tomorrow evening when the wood has arrived and i have built the enclosure. Thanks again.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Thought it might get a better look in this part, dunno how to delete my threads though! =(


 
haha you can't mate, its up to the moderators lmao.: victory:


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> haha you can't mate, its up to the moderators lmao.: victory:


Sounds like a silly idea, ah well! The more attention the better tbh, get to show of the giant invisable fish i caught! Hopefully they delete the habitat one rather than this. More attention here methinks, habitat section is dead.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Sounds like a silly idea, ah well! The more attention the better tbh, get to show of the giant invisable fish i caught! Hopefully they delete the habitat one rather than this. More attention here methinks, habitat section is dead.


 
nah keep em both


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hope it all goes well pal MHD are mint little lizards


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> nah keep em both


Lmao! I don't want to be a hooligan!!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

pants125 said:


> Hope it all goes well pal MHD are mint little lizards


Thanks buddy, looking forward to getting the little lovelies into that enclosure.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Lmao! I don't want to be a hooligan!!


If your responsible for MHD's becomming the next beardie on this forum I will buy you a pint


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> If your responsible for MHD's becomming the next beardie on this forum I will buy you a pint


Think i'll owe you one if i am responsible for that. That is certainly not the direction i'm aiming at that as you very well know my hate for the overbreeding of beardies. This is purely to provide the market with CB's so nobody has to get a WC anymore. I really don't want them overbred and certainly don't want thousands neglected in the UK because people didnt bother putting the time in to research them. I wont be selling my offspring to randoms and they will go to only 2 pet shops i know (which both have experience with this animal) and sell 30% privatly to people that I trust & know have done their research. If they become the next big thing because of my project, shoot me.


----------



## SourGrapes (Aug 18, 2011)

There are so many great lizards that aren't captive-bred with any regularity in this country that should be. 

This is gonna look awesome when it's completed too : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Think i'll owe you one if i am responsible for that. That is certainly not the direction i'm aiming at that as you very well know my hate for the overbreeding of beardies. This is purely to provide the market with CB's so nobody has to get a WC anymore. I really don't want them overbred and certainly don't want thousands neglected in the UK because people didnt bother putting the time in to research them. I wont be selling my offspring to randoms and they will go to only 2 pet shops i know (which both have experience with this animal) and sell 30% privatly to people that I trust & know have done their research. If they become the next big thing because of my project, shoot me.


 
To be honest, MHD's in my opinion of course are much better suited to the beginner for more than one reason, the beardie as everyone already knows I feel are not a good beginner lizard again for many reasons.

It is a good incentive to have but I would much prefer to see more peeps with MHD's than Beardies, MHD's you can't really go wrong apart from overheating them lol.

I think the good point is more and more people do research before they get.

they are hardy little things and it would be nice seeing more captive bred MHD's.

I would much rather see these in the hands of beginners than beardies, mainly because you have to be a complete idiot for anything to go wrong, I have seen these eat in far cooler temps than what any care sheet would recomend but they thrive, the only issue is the overheating which is the top killer for these little things.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

SourGrapes said:


> There are so many great lizards that aren't captive-bred with any regularity in this country that should be.
> 
> This is gonna look awesome when it's completed too : victory:


Ah so agreed with you on that one. When that winning lottery ticket comes up i'll look into doing others, but for now i'm stuck with just a handful of MHD's. Thanks so much for the kind words.

As a side note, my ULTIMATE dream would be to open possibly the largest reptile supplier in the world hahaha. Enclosures that you can WALK into and walk around, seeing the animals in their (next best thing) habitat replicating their natural enviroment to the T. Onsite vets that specialise only in reptiles, vivarium manufacturers on site. Build your own water/food bowls etc etc, livefood breeding and more. A one complete solution for all your reptile needs. Imagine a 20ft tall CWD enclosure, would that look the nuts or what?

Anyways, back to reality. Yes, this MHD project will be my baby.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> To be honest, MHD's in my opinion of course are much better suited to the beginner for more than one reason, the beardie as everyone already knows I feel are not a good beginner lizard again for many reasons.
> 
> It is a good incentive to have but I would much prefer to see more peeps with MHD's than Beardies, MHD's you can't really go wrong apart from overheating them lol.
> 
> ...


I must say, and this is where we clash Dixon. I would rather they have a beardy than a MHD as people often misjudge humidity thinking heat + water creates the ammount you need. It's based on many things rather than that alone. At least with a beardy you have no humidity to worry about because you dont spray, and i feel beardies tend to show their illness far better than any arboreal. Still, if anything i wouldnt suggest any reptile as a starter, as they each require attention and different things. 

My prediction is, Rankins will be the next big thing. Small as a Leo, Hardy as a beardy. However i think CWD's are on the up and with all the reptiles now so common in various places and the industry growing so rapidly, more and more people are choosing reptiles over cats and dogs and impulse buying without having any knowledge or experience. Grrr now you got me started! haha


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Thanks so much! Yeah it's a bit of a mission to be doing all myself but the more i do the more i get excited about it! Haha sad i know. Yeah the premisis is right next to my house so i'll be spending a lot of time in there anyway for daily feeding and healthchecks, but i'll be adding some camera's just before the little ones arrive. Luckily i'm a security engineer by trade so it's a nice little bonus. I was thinking about streaming some of the cams online for the public to view the animals at their leisure but not sure if i should or not.
> 
> First thing i did was secure the building with everything at my disposal (Intruder, CCTV, Access Control and ENS) so god help anyone that want's to break into the place. *As soon as that alarm is ringing you have about 30seconds before i come running around the corner half naked with a VERY hungry and grumpy Tegu. =D*
> 
> Once again, thanks for your interest. You can get additional details by following us facebook at the addy provided at the top of the thread.



i actually physically fell to the floor laughing! :lol2: i may just have to attemp to break in to see you come charging in with a tegu in one arm and a cleaver in the other. glad your going all out for this, it would seem a shame not to. keep up the good work :no1:


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

just seen this has been posted here... feel a little bit silly now.... well if i've said it once i'll say it a thousand times, looks awesome mate :2thumb:


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

jimmythetramp said:


> just seen this has been posted here... feel a little bit silly now.... well if i've said it once i'll say it a thousand times, looks awesome mate :2thumb:


I like you even more now! Haha thanks for the kindness Jimmy!


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

G.R/Trooper said:


> I like you even more now! Haha thanks for the kindness Jimmy!


you wouldn't like me if i was sober... but then agin i'm pretty harmless as i don't have a big hungry tegu and sleep in batman undies, i'm gonna be wishing my day off tomorrow away now waiting for updates of this build, but it'll be worth it :no1:


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW that is a nice big space to work in, 

can't wait to see it when its all done!! its gonna look epic!!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

jimmythetramp said:


> you wouldn't like me if i was sober... but then agin i'm pretty harmless as i don't have a big hungry tegu and sleep in batman undies, i'm gonna be wishing my day off tomorrow away now waiting for updates of this build, but it'll be worth it :no1:


Haha you sound more devoted than i am!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Very exciting i do love the idea of a huge enclosure room!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> Very exciting i do love the idea of a huge enclosure room!


Do the lotto and if you win i'll sell you the rights to my idea! =P


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Do the lotto and if you win i'll sell you the rights to my idea! =P


 ahh if i win the lotto i would have my own idea and then pay someone to make it never mind make the idea ;p


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Are you having multiple species in the one enclosure? or was the list a list of possible habitants?
Also what sex ratio do you think you're going to have?
Would be interesting to see how such a large enclosure with such small habitants work out.
What about food? are you just going to full it up with loads and let them find its way to the dragons and then top up every now and then? feed from bowls? with such a small enclosure it'll be harder for them to find the food.
Just a few curious questions


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Moved to the correct section and merged with the duplicate thread (that was already in the correct section :2thumb:




Anyhoo....

It looks awesome and I can't wait to see it finished.

I have one or two questions though..

Firstly, it this in a prefab concrete garage? How is it insulated? If the concrete breezeblock things are straight through to the outside, I would seriously consider a layer of insulation foam before the main structure. It will save a fortune in heating bills!

Secondly, can I ask you to expand on the logic of housing multiple species of MHD's in the enclosure? Surely if you are looking to breed then single species groups would be preferable as the risk of hybridisation, fighting and competition will be high. Surely the aim would be to create minimum stress and maximum species integrity?

Finally, have you decided on the details of the fish yet?


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Gaz_dbd said:


> WOW that is a nice big space to work in,
> 
> can't wait to see it when its all done!! its gonna look epic!!


Thanks so much. I can't wait either!



MP reptiles said:


> ahh if i win the lotto i would have my own idea and then pay someone to make it never mind make the idea ;p


I'll make it for you then! 



Chris18 said:


> Are you having multiple species in the one enclosure? or was the list a list of possible habitants?
> Also what sex ratio do you think you're going to have?
> Would be interesting to see how such a large enclosure with such small habitants work out.
> What about food? are you just going to full it up with loads and let them find its way to the dragons and then top up every now and then? feed from bowls? with such a small enclosure it'll be harder for them to find the food.
> Just a few curious questions


They are subspecies. They are all Acanthosaura. I'm going to attempt a 2 male 8 female and have another viv on standby should the males fight although people have kept males in much smaller places and had no trouble at all. I'm quite fortunate that i have such a large space to play with that my chances of no fighting are highly increased.

The food will be handfeeding everyday on each one. A long process yes but it will also enable me to healthcheck quickly each day. Then i'll pop a load of various foods in the enclosure once all are handfed so they can get some exercise and hunt as they see fit. One day will be earthworms & locust, the next roaches & crix.

Mealworms will be provided once a week which can be obtained from one of the 3 pots being carved into the rock wall.



bothrops said:


> Moved to the correct section and merged with the duplicate thread (that was already in the correct section :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I opted for insulation of each viv internally as opposed to the building. This way i can ensure temps inside the viv are not manipulated as much from anything outside the viv. Eventually we will have two vivwalls built on the left and right of the building which will be for chams, uro's, williamsi, CWD's etc so heat will be up and down and could manipulate another local enclosure, something that is not good for MHD's.

Hybridisation is something i am hoping for. I know some people are very much against it but in the wild MHD's adopt the principal of "beggers can't be choosers" and if a capra presents itself to an armata, it will happily mate. This is how we get so many of the subspecies already. A lepidogaster mated with an Armata could provide some of the best colourings and patterns ever known in MHD's.

I will also be placing one crucigera male and one lepidogaster male in their individual enclosures so i have the chance to breed 100% CB 100% Same Subspecies MHD's. For example the main display (the one in construction) will 
house 1 capra male and one armata male plus 2 females of the four subspecies mentioned. I will then take 1 lepidogaster female out of the main display to be housed with a lepidogaster male. Note this is an example and not how it will actually work.

Finally, the fish. Nope i havnt got a clue yet! I was going to just go for the normal goldfish as i tried doing some research trying to find what fish are found in cambodia, laos, southern china etc but nothing came up. If you have any suggestions i would love to hear them. I did once have some zebra danios & guppies in with a CWD of mine but the next morning we woke up to feed the fish and all of them had been eaten. Is that even possible? 20 fish in one morning! 

I would love to put some others in there rather than just goldfish as i want a range of colours. I have Sharas, Shubunkins and others in my garden pond and thought of putting something similar in the MHD enclosure, but havnt got round to researching if they are harmful or not yet. So please, if you know of fish that would do well in this enviroment and wont harm the MHD's if they are eaten (the chance of that is very low as they dont like to submerge their heads) please let me know.

Edit here: Thanks BTW for merging the threads etc. I know habitat was the right place but felt it was deprived of the attention it needed as the room is dead =P. When do we get the ability to delete threads?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

G.R/Trooper said:


> When do we get the ability to delete threads?


When you're a mod! : victory:




G.R/Trooper said:


> Edit here: Thanks BTW for merging the threads etc. I know habitat was the right place but felt it was deprived of the attention it needed as the room is dead =P.


I'm afraid you're not allowed to just post things in the incorrect section in order to just get 'more attention'. If that was the case then every single post on the forum would be put in either 'Snakes help and chat' or '18+ off topic'!






Did you seriously say you're going to 'hand feed' every lizard, every day?! How's that going to work with WC lizards in a huge enclosure? It's not like they're overweight beardies in a 3' vivexotic that is too fat to move and only eats if you put the locust on its nose....won't the stress of you going in there an thrusting food at them every day be a bit of an issue?

Also, if the subspecies are merely a result of huge hybridisation in the populus, what maintains and defines their subspecies status?


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

bothrops said:


> When you're a mod! : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i did. Handfeeding isnt "thrusting food at them" and will take time, which i fortunatly have enough of for these little guys. What a remarkably silly thing to say on your behalf. I handfeed all my animals here daily, and while it takes time it's something i enjoy, and also grants me the chance to visually inspect each individual. If they don't take the food after 5 minutes there will still be two types offered daily that they can hunt. 

If they are not eating then you keep a record of it and get the weights out each day. If you notice a significant drop in weight it's time to go to the vets, and this can happen to absolutly ANY animal in the world, not just wild caught MHD's.

It can be anything. The only reason we see chamelons blue is defects in the chromosphores. Most are made up of 3, a Brown, a Yellow, and a Blue. When the Brown & Yellow are damaged, that gives you the natural blue. The chance of passing that on their offspring is over 1 in 100,000, yet you still get blue chams. A defect mating with another defect, would create a higher probability for the young to be defects too.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Yeah i did. Handfeeding isnt "thrusting food at them" and will take time, which i fortunatly have enough of for these little guys. What a remarkably silly thing to say on your behalf. I handfeed all my animals here daily, and while it takes time it's something i enjoy, and also grants me the chance to visually inspect each individual. If they don't take the food after 5 minutes there will still be two types offered daily that they can hunt.
> 
> If they are not eating then you keep a record of it and get the weights out each day. If you notice a significant drop in weight it's time to go to the vets, and this can happen to absolutly ANY animal in the world, not just wild caught MHD's.



You clearly have a great deal more experience in dealing with WC MHD than I do. I would have thought that WC animals in a large naturalistic viv such as the one you have outlined would be skitty, nervous and flighty. I would have thought that trying to hand feed a 2.8 group would be incredibly difficult unless you have a number of eyes keeping tabs in each individual (especially similar females) so you can make sure each on gets fed. I would have assumed that, in such a large enclosure, that access for yourself in order to be able to reach the animals as they scatter around the enclosure would be an issue and that trying to position yourself in order to place a locust next to their mouths with you fingers/tweezers, could be a practical nightmare. Again, as you clearly have a great deal more experience with WC lizards than I do, I would really appreciate it if you felt happy to teach me how you plan on overcoming these issues, or indeed if I'm way off the mark and none of the above is even close to what will actually happen with these animals (after all, I'm clearly very "silly" in what I say).

Are you also planning on weighing them daily? Does this mean that you will catch up each animal daily in order to hand feed and weigh, or only catch and weigh the ones that are not feeding?




G.R/Trooper said:


> It can be anything. The only reason we see chamelons blue is defects in the chromosphores. Most are made up of 3, a Brown, a Yellow, and a Blue. When the Brown & Yellow are damaged, that gives you the natural blue. The chance of passing that on their offspring is over 1 in 100,000, yet you still get blue chams. A defect mating with another defect, would create a higher probability for the young to be defects too.


You'll have to forgive me. I don't understand a much of this bit. I assume you meant chromatophores? I'm not sure whether you mean naturally blue coloured chameleons such as male Ambato Panthers or a random genetic mutation that causes an otherwise normally brown/yellow chameleon to appear blue?
Both animals however have a pretty much 100% chance of passing on their 'blueness', even if the latter may only have its offspring inherit a single copy of the mutated gene and so only be 'het blue'.

Either way, I've no idea what any of it has to do with the definition and maintenance of subspecies status in wild populations. Either the subspecies have no definitions or are not maintained (in which case the species is actually a highly variable one and the observed variation is merely due to ecotype) or the subspecies are clearly defined in some way (location, morphology) and maintained (niche, prezygotic isolation).

Again, either way, I would have thought that preservation of each subspecies would be priority for someone who is aiming to be the 'forefather' of UK CB MHD, and that the 'muddying' of the differences would come later on down the line when some bloke in his bedroom couldn't obtain two specific types and just chucked any one two together?


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

bothrops said:


> You clearly have a great deal more experience in dealing with WC MHD than I do. I would have thought that WC animals in a large naturalistic viv such as the one you have outlined would be skitty, nervous and flighty. I would have thought that trying to hand feed a 2.8 group would be incredibly difficult unless you have a number of eyes keeping tabs in each individual (especially similar females) so you can make sure each on gets fed. I would have assumed that, in such a large enclosure, that access for yourself in order to be able to reach the animals as they scatter around the enclosure would be an issue and that trying to position yourself in order to place a locust next to their mouths with you fingers/tweezers, could be a practical nightmare. Again, as you clearly have a great deal more experience with WC lizards than I do, I would really appreciate it if you felt happy to teach me how you plan on overcoming these issues, or indeed if I'm way off the mark and none of the above is even close to what will actually happen with these animals (after all, I'm clearly very "silly" in what I say).
> 
> MHD's are calm in nature and will remain still when frightened if in tree's. That answeres your question of skittish and flighty. In short, no it wont be a nightmare.
> 
> ...


I don't think i ever said i was aiming to be a "forefather" for CB MHD's within the UK. It's a wonder you ever became a mod with the sheer arrogance from your fingertips! If you would like to leave this thread feel free to do so, because i can see whats going to happen if you continue.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

*Day 2*

So it's day two, and my wood has arrived! Blimey, it was even on time and they carried it all of 20 yards and stacked it neatly on its SIDE! Muppets bowed my wood i just paid for! Anyways, after a coffee and smoke i decided to crack on, realising i actually wasnt prepared for this task on my own. I have to say, today i struggled and chose not to put the wood that neat as it's all being covered & sealed anyway so as long as the front looks good, thats good enough for me! Quite handy too since i didnt clean the building out and allow myself enough room to build it laying on it's front, so i just started pinning the boards up.

Made sure it did actually fit!









My wonderful workshop. Ontop of another viv and an fridge-turned-incubator. Not much cutting needed, think it was 340mm taken off the vertical sheets. The rest were just right.









Made use of some old brackets in the top corners just to help hold the boards close as i couldnt get a clamp on anything (so little room to work).
Fortunatly, this is the only BIG build i have got going in the building so the rest will be far easier, and i'll have the help of NicB so it looks better.









All boards up apart from the roof. Starting to take shape but some pinning still required.









The roof was by far the most tricky part as i was on my own. If you are also a lemon you can use a heavy bag of cement/plaster and two pieces of wood balanced ontop of one another so you can get the roof held up while you fix it down.









Then it was back onto the supports, this time being nailed, glued, and screwed into place.
















Began my waterfall structure again. SLightly different to the last one but more secure and will take better shape when the polygrout comes. Also began to put some silicone in on the sheet gaps just to assist "somewhat" holding it in place.









Closer look here:









So...yeah. Next time i do anything will probably be next week as i'm working away tues - fri this week. Thanks all.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

G.R/Trooper said:


> I don't think i ever said i was aiming to be a "forefather" for CB MHD's within the UK. It's a wonder you ever became a mod with the sheer arrogance from your fingertips! If you would like to leave this thread feel free to do so, because i can see whats going to happen if you continue.


Well, thanks for the one or two constructive bits of information you chose to share. I'm not sure where the personal insults keep coming from (and as they are against the rules of the forum I would politely request that you stop them) but I asked a few genuine questions and hoped for constructive, useful answers that would help all the people reading this thread to understand the husbandry of these awesome animals. Perhaps, on a re-read, my post comes across a little sarcastic if you read it that way....maybe I should have inserted more ':2thumb:'s, :Na_Na_Na_Na:'s and : victory:'s to lighten it a little?

It was interesting to read that the MHD's are relaxed and still as new WC captives and thank you for sharing that info.

As you so politely asked whistling2 I've reread the bit about weighing the animals and I'm pretty sure the only way it can be read is that if they don't feed, you'll get the scales out, weight them daily and any weight loss means a vet trip? Is that an accurate synopsis or am I way off the mark? Again, please understand my intention is to draw out useful, interesting and comprehensive husbandry techniques and ideas. Mainly selfish reasons as I have never kept this species and might be interested in doing so in the future, but also for the good of the thread and those reading it.


It wasn't a dig at your spelling it was a genuine clarification of your meaning and an attempt to discuss the rational for breeding hybrids. Personally I can't see the reason for it, but was hoping you might share your experience and ideas rather than just get defensive and ignore the question.


Finally, you again appear to have misinterpreted meaning and then sidestepped the actual question via selecting it as an attack or a reason to insult me. The first time was when I used 'sticking food in their face' ...that was not meant to be a literal description of your technique, and instead of calling me silly, I was hoping for a more detailed description of your 'hand feeding' technique. This time it was the term 'forefather of CB MHD's'...again this was meant as a compliment, albeit a little tongue in cheek, and not something to be used to describe me as 'arrogant' and attack my position as a moderator. It was a 'summary' of the description YOU gave of you being the first to do this on any major scale, introducing a new species to the CB hobby and loads of information about MHDs and their care (which, if you are successful in the venture will surely make you a 'forefather' will it not?).


My apologies for any misunderstanding of intention, but please indulge my curiousity and inform all reading this thread by discussing (without insult or abuse please) the following things mentioned but not discussed:


- How do you 'hand feed' a MHD?
- Why did you decide to go down the hybridisation of subspecies route straight from the get-go?


Obviously it is entirely your call if you choose to answer these questions or not :2thumb:


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

bothrops said:


> Well, thanks for the one or two constructive bits of information you chose to share. I'm not sure where the personal insults keep coming from (and as they are against the rules of the forum I would politely request that you stop them) but I asked a few genuine questions and hoped for constructive, useful answers that would help all the people reading this thread to understand the husbandry of these awesome animals. Perhaps, on a re-read, my post comes across a little sarcastic if you read it that way....maybe I should have inserted more ':2thumb:'s, :Na_Na_Na_Na:'s and : victory:'s to lighten it a little?
> 
> It was interesting to read that the MHD's are relaxed and still as new WC captives and thank you for sharing that info.
> 
> ...


I guess in that case i should also apologies, as reading it now i still imagine it as sarcastic but if you say it isnt, fair do's.

I really don't want to be this "forefather" figure you mention of, and like Dixon and myself were talking about earlier i certainly don't want to be the one responsible for turning MHD's into the new Beardies.

I chose to go into hybridisation from the start just to see where it leads me and what results i can get from doing so. As i said earlier i still want to be breeding "pure" species at the same time as it seems quite pointless introducing them as CB's here if they are not what the origional product was. At the same time i want to be able to produce absolute gems of hybrids taking the best of the best and evolving it down the bloodline until i stumble accross a real nice cracker. The earlier i start, the better headstart i have, is my logic for that one.

Handfeed an MHD exactly the same way you feed the likes of a CWD (for example). Perched on it's log, and just hold some livefood about an inch away from the mouth and await their hunger striking =D. I was just under the impression that's a normal thing as all mine do that here, maybe it isnt :O You can attempt to entertain them and entice them into eating if you gently hold the locust over the surface of whatever the MHD is on at the time, let the locust grab onto the surface and then slide it back so it's legs still move when off. The generally get more attentive to it the more the food moves.

Anyways that's all i can do for now as i need to load the car and pack bags for another week 200 miles north of my home =( See you guys the weekend when i should hopefully have some more progress on the MHD vivbuild.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

You can handfeed MHD's  or feed from the forceps whichever, all of mine were WC and ate from the forceps and my hand no problem 

I have read of other keeps having success with it too  but tbh they are not generally aggresive/defensive lizards at all.

Having said that not all animals are the same.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

whats going in it?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

fardilis said:


> whats going in it?


Have you read ANY of the thread? :lol2:


(Mountain Horned Dragons (various subspecies) and some sort of fish (species undecided))


----------



## dunkyg (Sep 9, 2011)

lovin the build dude, more pics, more pics:lol2:


----------



## smithylee (Dec 7, 2010)

this is going to be one crazy enclosure! 

subscribed!:2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

bothrops said:


> Have you read ANY of the thread? :lol2:
> 
> 
> (Mountain Horned Dragons (various subspecies) and some sort of fish (species undecided))


sorry i didn't know what MHD stood for


----------



## wills2309 (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW that is going to be one heck of a viv, really impressive stuff.
I have a female and i got to say that these guys are really underated, so active and funny with it. I love watching my girl chilling in her water bowl, she loves lieing on the air pump so that the air bubbles blow on to her belly.
Cant wait to see how you get on lol2: CRACK ON WE WANT MORE PICS:whip


GOODLUCK:2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Far too many words in this thread.... More pics please!!


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

looks like a good plan


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> You can handfeed MHD's  or feed from the forceps whichever, all of mine were WC and ate from the forceps and my hand no problem
> 
> I have read of other keeps having success with it too  but tbh they are not generally aggresive/defensive lizards at all.
> 
> Having said that not all animals are the same.


I go away for a few days and you lot start talking amongst yourselves on my thread! :lol2:

True that Dixon, too true.



bothrops said:


> Have you read ANY of the thread? :lol2:
> 
> 
> (Mountain Horned Dragons (various subspecies) and some sort of fish (species undecided))


Made me chuckle. 

Not undecided, but still unknown. I think i might just try a handful of guppies as i still can't dig anything up on what fish are native to an MHD habitat other than a catfish, and i sure as hell aint putting one of those in there!



dunkyg said:


> lovin the build dude, more pics, more pics:lol2:


Thanks, more pics sunday night hopefully.



smithylee said:


> this is going to be one crazy enclosure!
> 
> subscribed!:2thumb:


Thanks! Glad you like it.



wills2309 said:


> WOW that is going to be one heck of a viv, really impressive stuff.
> I have a female and i got to say that these guys are really underated, so active and funny with it. I love watching my girl chilling in her water bowl, she loves lieing on the air pump so that the air bubbles blow on to her belly.
> Cant wait to see how you get on lol2: CRACK ON WE WANT MORE PICS:whip
> 
> ...


I'll try and get some more done! The poly sheets are coming saturday and my little brother is going to come and offer me his labour on sunday.



Iguanaquinn said:


> Far too many words in this thread.... More pics please!!


SILENCE! I kill you... 

I agree, MOAR PICS PLZ!!



dinostore said:


> looks like a good plan


Thankyou. Lots to do and so little time to do it in, unless i throw some more sickies!


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

so glad i've got the weekend of work, i've managed to deep clean all the reps today leaving me free tomorrow to be blown away by all the update pics! roll guck luck with tomorrow's graft : victory:


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello all, a good evening to you all. Busy juggling between personal stuff AND the vivbuild so havnt got much done, still some pictures for your pleasure. I bought the poly sheets today, some 50mm and some 25mm thick. All sheets were 2400mm in length and 600mm in width. Here's the two thicknesses:









I built the shelf box using offcuts of wood and just screwing them together. Once the polygrout goes on it'l be much more stable.









Also added some more brackets just to pull the entire sehll in tight together, since i couldnt fix anything together externally it works out much easier for me.









So polysheets cut and glued in place around the shelf piece. Used a non-solvent instant grab tube available from a large builders warehouse down the road, namely Wickes.









Continued the walls with the polysheets. Begun waterfall and bathing pools.









I wont bother explaining the next photo's as they are just continuations of the polysheets and waterfall. 7 Sheets, 3 tubes of glue, 3 large tins of expanding foam, and several hours later (while the girlfriend began the mealworm RUB stack) and here we are, ready for carving and the first layer of grout tomorrow. The waterfall obviously still requires some shaping but the main framework is complete.










































Got to dash, more personal stuff to sort out so erm, leave your thoughts and questions please!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Hello all, a good evening to you all. Busy juggling between personal stuff AND the vivbuild so havnt got much done, still some pictures for your pleasure. I bought the poly sheets today, some 50mm and some 25mm thick. All sheets were 2400mm in length and 600mm in width. Here's the two thicknesses:
> image
> 
> I built the shelf box using offcuts of wood and just screwing them together. Once the polygrout goes on it'l be much more stable.
> ...


 It looks great!


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

this is gonna look ridiculous when finished!! very much looking forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> It looks great!


Thanks! Much appreciated.



Jamesferrassie said:


> this is gonna look ridiculous when finished!! very much looking forward to seeing it finished!


Good ridiculous right? Haha thanks for the interest!

As always, you can follow the project on facebook also:

facebook.com/thehideuk


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

the situation is intensifying.: victory:
Looking good mate.


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Thanks! Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
good ridiculous : victory:


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> the situation is intensifying.: victory:
> Looking good mate.


Thanks dude. Intensifying is a good choice of word.



Jamesferrassie said:


> good ridiculous : victory:


That's awesome then, ridiculous here we come!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Just a little update before i set off for Sheffield again in the morning. Got some more polysheets up on Sunday and began to do the carving, plus tried on a first layer of grout on one of the panels. Added shelves and ledges. Unfortunatly, with my best friend helping me out this weekend on the build and a mix of music and good company; we got so into it that we forgot to take any photo's!!

I'll upload a photo of how far we got plus some photo's of next weekends work once it's been done. These should probably be added to the thread on saturday evening as i wont be back from sheffield till friday night. Thanks all for your interest and as always if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Thanks dude. Intensifying is a good choice of word.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome then, ridiculous here we come!


I know 



G.R/Trooper said:


> Just a little update before i set off for Sheffield again in the morning. Got some more polysheets up on Sunday and began to do the carving, plus tried on a first layer of grout on one of the panels. Added shelves and ledges. Unfortunatly, with my best friend helping me out this weekend on the build and a mix of music and good company; we got so into it that we forgot to take any photo's!!
> 
> I'll upload a photo of how far we got plus some photo's of next weekends work once it's been done. These should probably be added to the thread on saturday evening as i wont be back from sheffield till friday night. Thanks all for your interest and as always if you have any questions feel free to ask.


 
Haha no worries mate still its gonna be cracking!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One can only hope. My friend and I also had the brainiac idea of carving the Horde emblem into the rock wall too. Y'know, from WoW. We are FREAKS!


----------



## shanie (Dec 21, 2010)

I want a wow viv too, thinking of doing the dark portal


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

G.R/Trooper said:


> One can only hope. My friend and I also had the brainiac idea of carving the Horde emblem into the rock wall too. Y'know, from WoW. We are FREAKS!


 
pffft 

show off:whistling2:


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

G.R/Trooper said:


> So welcome to my new project. It's designed to house multiple MHD's and will be progressing (slowly) over the next 4-6 weeks, if not longer. If you are unaware of what an MHD is then go google "Mountain Horned Dragon" or "Acanthosaura" and take a look at these remarkable little creatures. The aim of this project is simple, to bring MHD's into the UK reptile market without them being WC, which is something we see all too common in most parts of the world. So yeah, i'm hoping i can produce a fair few offspring so MHD's can be found in your repshops, with certificates to prove their CB and age, including the parents. Obviously the price of the MHD's through me will be more expensive than the WC's, but they sure wont be as unhealthy as that WC you decided to buy just because it was £20 cheaper in the shop!
> 
> Anyways i'm rambling. I'll be updating this thread to show you the ongoing work that is taking place. The MHD enclosure is the first of 20 enclosures i have planned to be built within the premisis. Details can also be found on facebook (Search "The Hide" or click The Hide | Facebook. I'm also in the process of setting up a website for this.
> 
> ...


wtf!!:gasp:, are you housing a dinosaur?


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

shanie said:


> I want a wow viv too, thinking of doing the dark portal


Now THAT is inspiration. That will be my next project. Might make a frozen throne one too!



Salazare Slytherin said:


> pffft
> 
> show off:whistling2:


Lies =P



krome187 said:


> wtf!!:gasp:, are you housing a dinosaur?


Nope, i'm housing 12 dinosaurs.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Lies =P


Hahaha it would look good mate.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Now THAT is inspiration. That will be my next project. Might make a frozen throne one too!



Lol, my water dragon had an Emerald dream one, his name is Emeriss :lol2:


Lovely viv by the way, wish I had the space for one that size :2thumb:


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks amazing mate cant wait to see the finished result!!!!! I think id be happy enough living in there myself!!!! Hahaha amazing!!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

em_40 said:


> Lol, my water dragon had an Emerald dream one, his name is Emeriss :lol2:
> 
> 
> Lovely viv by the way, wish I had the space for one that size :2thumb:


Oh now you are gvng me dea's. I've already started preperatons for the Frozen Throne theme and the Dark Portal viv. Even got the oreange sand for outlands!



samw3011 said:


> Looks amazing mate cant wait to see the finished result!!!!! I think id be happy enough living in there myself!!!! Hahaha amazing!!


Haha thanks, just uploading todays pics so give me 30 mins and they will be here.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Well hello there! Not so much been done today as it's been a bit crazy here and i am still low on time so can't give you a lot of description. The guy showing his rear on the photo's would be my brother who offered to assist with the build today. Did some more polysheets and began grouting. Brother did most of the carving and we also started on the waterfall aswell. Here's the pics and sorry for the lack of description, tis busy!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi all, few pictures for you but not a great deal been done as of late. I started working on it today but then decided i couldnt be bothered and packed up after 5 minutes so i'll crack on tomorrow. The fans arrived today also so i can soon order the top & bottom plinths and get all four fans mounted, but still a ton of work to be done overall. Anyways my girlfriend has just come upstairs with my eagerly awaited AC REVELATIONS so i'll post the pics, and be on my way!










































































And here's the one to the chap that stated he could live in this himself!









Any questions please feel free to ask. Comments much appreciated. Still trying to find suppliers for the animals too so if you see any in your local shops please forward me the details!

AC - REVELATIONS awaits, tarrar!


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

OMG i cant believe how big that is, if turns out like i think it will then your reps are damn lucky lol:2thumb:


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Reptor said:


> OMG i cant believe how big that is, if turns out like i think it will then your reps are damn lucky lol:2thumb:


Ah thanks buddy, kind words. More pictures coming in the next 20 minutes!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello all, 

Got some new pictures for you, although not a lot has been done. Mostly grouting but ive changed a few bits of the design.

Created a small boxcave which still needs roughing up and making more rocky. Built this ontop of the shelf area just to add another level into the enclosure, as if they dont have enough already.










One of the major changes i made was removed the shallow pool, and instead moved the deep pool in its place. The main reason for it was that i really couldnt be arsed doing it. I thought they wouldnt bother using it as much as i would like and therefore too excessive, which allowed me to get some additional floor space in. 










Did a bit more cutting and shaping, still plenty to do though.










And then the tedious task of grouting. I may have to get myself a compressor or something so i can spray the grout on, much less time consuming.


































Anyways, i'm starting to lose motivation for the grouting. If any of you want to come do it for me feel free. Tea & biscuits will be provided =P

Thanks for your interest, any questions - ask away.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Anyways, i'm starting to lose motivation for the grouting. If any of you want to come do it for me feel free. Tea & biscuits will be provided =P


I'd do a lot of things for tea and biscuits, but traveling all the way to Kent is not one of them. :lol2:

Looking good :2thumb:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

This. looks. amazing! What lucky reps your going to have!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

World of water sell moutain horned dragon's​


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

I grouted a 5x2x2 full fake rock design and I got bored and frustrated with that, so with yours don't know how your still sain. Lol. Looking good tho.


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

This looks amazing need to convince the missus now


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

em_40 said:


> I'd do a lot of things for tea and biscuits, but traveling all the way to Kent is not one of them. :lol2:
> 
> Looking good :2thumb:


Lmao, what if i said they were Jammy Dodgers?



MattsZoo said:


> This. looks. amazing! What lucky reps your going to have!


Thanks so much, the support i have had is unbelievable.




scotty667 said:


> World of water sell moutain horned dragon's​


Do you know where these are based? Chances are they won't have the quantity & ratios i'm after but still worth a shot. Will also need them unrelated so thats a further problem.



Reptor said:


> I grouted a 5x2x2 full fake rock design and I got bored and frustrated with that, so with yours don't know how your still sain. Lol. Looking good tho.


Haha yes, it took me lots of motivation to get this far. Grouting is by far the most boring part of it, because it's so tedious also. DOesnt help that once you completly finish the first coat, i then have to do a second one!



leponi said:


> This looks amazing need to convince the missus now


Hahaha, good luck! Thanks btw.


As per usual, i like to reply to everyone before i upload the next photo's (kinda keeps the thread active, and allows me to answer everyone and explain the next photo's individually. Thanks for all your interest, next photo's will be in 20 mins.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

As promissed, todays progression photo's. 

Picked up my wood for the plinths this morning, after meeting my dad in town for some breakfast of course! Was amazed it fitted in the car to be perfectly honest with you. The plinths have only gone on tempory for now as i need to measure up for the runners & glass doors. But i still took a photo for you to give you an idea of the viewing window it'l have.

This is also the plinth that will have the four fans on. Two will push new air in, and two will pull old air out, keeping a good ventilation while i can maintain good humidity (upto 90% in some parts).










Bottom plinth on, getting ready to start grouting. This bottom plinth measures 2410mm X 300mm X 18mm 










With the removal of the shallow pool and the deep pool now in its place, i decided to empty it and throw all the crap into the middle of the waterfall so i can insulate the bottom of the viv under the waterfall a little more.










Also created a little cutout that will serve as a cave type hide in the side of the waterfall. Tomorrow ill block the inside up and pack it out.










And then began grouting again. This shelf area will have substrate of Eco Earth & Critter Crumb mixed together at about 2" deep, hence my little rock blockade thing. =D




























Finally, i got myself three large tins of expanding foam and sprayed it inside the deep bathing pool area to add support. I will then be laying a thick liner over it and then using expanding foam again on top, then two coats of grout and two layers of heavy varnish.

The foam will also serve as a great insulator for the water so the cold will not rise from the concrete, through the floor, and cool the water down too much.










As always, any questions feel free to ask away. You can follow the project on facebok by going to:

facebook.com/thehideuk

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, I love you even more now :lol2: Didn't know you kept MHD's as well, here's my babies http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/731265-mountain-horned-dragon-help-please.html heading over to FB now to follow you!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

This going to be awesome, dude don't be lazy! do it yourself lmao.
and then invite everyone around for tea and biscuits.:2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> This going to be awesome, dude don't be lazy! do it yourself lmao.
> and then invite everyone around for tea and biscuits.:2thumb:


Moo n 2 please.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

mstypical said:


> Wow, I love you even more now :lol2: Didn't know you kept MHD's as well, here's my babies http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/731265-mountain-horned-dragon-help-please.html heading over to FB now to follow you!


I'll take a look in a mo. MHD's are simply great, love em.



Salazare Slytherin said:


> This going to be awesome, dude don't be lazy! do it yourself lmao.
> and then invite everyone around for tea and biscuits.:2thumb:


Ah bugger, well i guess you will have to pop down when it's finished mate. Although nobody will need to come down as i'm putting 4 cameras in this viv for online viewing.



Iguanaquinn said:


> Moo n 2 please.


Am i missing something? I didnt get that.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

mstypical said:


> Wow, I love you even more now :lol2: Didn't know you kept MHD's as well, here's my babies http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/731265-mountain-horned-dragon-help-please.html heading over to FB now to follow you!


Ah crackin' lil one you got there. Looks like a Crucigera to me, how long you had it?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Ah crackin' lil one you got there. Looks like a Crucigera to me, how long you had it?


Got 2 now, 1.1, defo Capra's! Had the girl since January, boy since about early October. He's CB from WC lines, but was quarantined for me before I got him :2thumb:

Pics of him on last few pages I thinks.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

mstypical said:


> Got 2 now, 1.1, defo Capra's! Had the girl since January, boy since about early October. He's CB from WC lines, but was quarantined for me before I got him :2thumb:
> 
> Pics of him on last few pages I thinks.


Odd, i saw NO horns at all on the pics and a large gap between the crest and spine. Still, crackin'!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Ah bugger, well i guess you will have to pop down when it's finished mate. Although nobody will need to come down as i'm putting 4 cameras in this viv for online viewing.


If I am ever heading down that way I am be happy to meet up  
Online viewing is good, seeing in the flesh is even better :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Moo n 2 please.


I take milk n 2 lol


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> If I am ever heading down that way I am be happy to meet up
> Online viewing is good, seeing in the flesh is even better :2thumb:


Yes do, would be great to meet up at some point.



Iguanaquinn said:


> I take milk n 2 lol


Aha, well not today as i'm off out tonight. Monday? =D


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

hows the epic viv build going lol. we need updates:lol2::whip:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Reptor said:


> hows the epic viv build going lol. we need updates:lol2::whip:


Agreed! :whip:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

MattsZoo said:


> Agreed! :whip:


Thirded!


----------



## dunkyg (Sep 9, 2011)

fourthed:2thumb:


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

the suspense is killing me i wanna see this massive incredible build. put down the grout and take a pic :lol2::whip:
seriously mate hope its going well.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

G.R/Trooper said:


> As promissed, todays progression photo's.
> 
> Picked up my wood for the plinths this morning, after meeting my dad in town for some breakfast of course! Was amazed it fitted in the car to be perfectly honest with you. The plinths have only gone on tempory for now as i need to measure up for the runners & glass doors. But i still took a photo for you to give you an idea of the viewing window it'l have.
> 
> ...



Looking good. I think I pictured it would be deeper, not sure why!


r.e. The pond. I would advise to put a thin layer of slightly damp builders sand over the expanding foam before you put the liner down as that will enable you to smooth out the contours of the expanding foam and have a nice smooth base (much easier to clean out!)


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Reptor said:


> hows the epic viv build going lol. we need updates:lol2::whip:


It's going slow i'm afraid. Been busy with work and with the runup to christmas i just don't have enough hours in the day. After crimbo i should be able to continue and get some pictures up for you lot.



MattsZoo said:


> Agreed! :whip:





mstypical said:


> Thirded!





dunkyg said:


> fourthed:2thumb:





Reptor said:


> the suspense is killing me i wanna see this massive incredible build. put down the grout and take a pic :lol2::whip:
> seriously mate hope its going well.


Ive put down a lot of grout but it's still not finished =( 



bothrops said:


> Looking good. I think I pictured it would be deeper, not sure why!
> 
> 
> r.e. The pond. I would advise to put a thin layer of slightly damp builders sand over the expanding foam before you put the liner down as that will enable you to smooth out the contours of the expanding foam and have a nice smooth base (much easier to clean out!)


Yeah i have to cut all that foam and shape it yet, but the sand is a nice touch i might add that in. Which part did you mean by deeper? Just the pond or the actual depth of the enclosure?

Thanks again all for your interest. I promise i will crack on and get some more shizzle done soon!


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

this looks amazing you dot any more updates?


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

MaMExotics said:


> this looks amazing you dot any more updates?


Not really, been busy with work and then xmas period. Might head round and do a little today but not a great deal happening.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Which part did you mean by deeper? Just the pond or the actual depth of the enclosure?


 

The depth of the enclosure from front to back. I had pictured something that you would have to get into and walk from front to back, hence my original concerns about being able to hand feed. As it stands, with the ability to reach from front to back without 'getting in', it seems more feasible :2thumb:


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

We want updates :bash::lol2::lol2:
seriously hope its going well,


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

bothrops said:


> The depth of the enclosure from front to back. I had pictured something that you would have to get into and walk from front to back, hence my original concerns about being able to hand feed. As it stands, with the ability to reach from front to back without 'getting in', it seems more feasible :2thumb:


The pictures are quite decieving. It's 1.220 metres deep so fairly large.



Reptor said:


> We want updates :bash::lol2::lol2:
> seriously hope its going well,


Well, you are all calling for updates and photobucket is not working so i had no choiuce but to... make a video!!

How do i post it here?

The Hide - MHD Enclosure Update - YouTube


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

wow truely stunning:notworthy:


----------



## iggiethegecko (Jul 17, 2011)

:notworthy: That's amazing! Loving the plants too, did you just stick them to the wall? Slightly random question I know, but I'm building an Iguana enclosure at the moment and going to be using a lot of fake plants. Awesome work though, I look forward to seeing pics when it's all done.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Reptor said:


> wow truely stunning:notworthy:


Cheers pal, still much to do.



iggiethegecko said:


> :notworthy: That's amazing! Loving the plants too, did you just stick them to the wall? Slightly random question I know, but I'm building an Iguana enclosure at the moment and going to be using a lot of fake plants. Awesome work though, I look forward to seeing pics when it's all done.


Some have been stapled to the wood using a cablegun, others have been just rammed into the polywall. The plants i get have a long wire rod at the base so you can stick em in stuff. I've currently done about 1/3 of the decor so far. Need to go cut some tree's down soon for the enclosure =P

As always, thanks for your interest folks.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

just watched the video link you sent me, simply awesome dude!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Swain86 said:


> just watched the video link you sent me, simply awesome dude!


Thanks pal much appreciated. I wish i started a small wall and not this bloody thing!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

*Update on MHD Enclosure*

Well folks, i've been round to the enclosure again tonight and cracked on. If you are still one of the few following this thread from the start your interest is greatly appreciated. On the other hand; if you are new to my personal little project then welcome along!

So i had some more shaping to do after using yet ANOTHER can of expanding foam. This time it was to hide up the beam that was still visable in front of the bathing pool. 

I used the remainder of it on filling the gaps inside the bathing pool before filling it with builders sand to create a smooth base for the grout to go down on. I used a VERY thick grout mix and added some sharp sand into it to give it a bit of extra thickness and stability. This is the current result:










Did some more grouting on the lower area's and added the colour into it. Decor will come just before the varnish so i can seal the cracks that may be left after forcing the wire of the decor into the poly.

I also began wiring some of the electrical bits tonight and put up one of the heatlamps to test out and kind of envisage what the final product will somewhat look like. 

Before i post these photo's for you i'll give you my little list of what is still to do:

1) Install both water pumps & filters
2) Complete all poly surfaces & shape
3) Grouting of the final poly
4) Egg laying site to be worked on
5) colouring of the remaining poly
6) Install both UVB's & reflectors(one on the roof, one on the bottom plinth)
7) Install two heatmats on matstat in egg laying site
8) Install heatlamps (two - three on 1 dimeerstat)
9) Install heat source (ceramics vs tubeheaters)
10) Varnish remaining areas
11) Add the logs & branches plus final decor
12) Install RUnners & Doors
13) Get the water in and flowing
14) Install Fogger
15) Install Rain System
16) Set temps
17) Test Humidity
18) Test Ventilation
19) Test all 3 major components together
20) Substrate goes in
21) Test humidity vs ventilation vs tempretures again
22) Add fish
23) Add MHD's

If you read that, give yourself a pat on the back. Here's your pictures =D




























Thanks for following =D


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Well folks, i've been round to the enclosure again tonight and cracked on. If you are still one of the few following this thread from the start your interest is greatly appreciated. On the other hand; if you are new to my personal little project then welcome along!
> 
> So i had some more shaping to do after using yet ANOTHER can of expanding foam. This time it was to hide up the beam that was still visable in front of the bathing pool.
> 
> ...


Look's good mate you should be PROUD.


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Well folks, i've been round to the enclosure again tonight and cracked on. If you are still one of the few following this thread from the start your interest is greatly appreciated. On the other hand; if you are new to my personal little project then welcome along!
> 
> So i had some more shaping to do after using yet ANOTHER can of expanding foam. This time it was to hide up the beam that was still visable in front of the bathing pool.
> 
> ...


 Followed this from the start and got to say i always love seeing the updates eventhough makes me soooo jealous. as above you should be so proud


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Look's good mate you should be PROUD.


Thankyou, i certainly am.



Reptor said:


> Followed this from the start and got to say i always love seeing the updates eventhough makes me soooo jealous. as above you should be so proud


Haha don't be jealous, build yourself one!! =P Thanks for the nice comments as always.


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

lol if only i had the space available plus the DIY skills lol. :bash:


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Reptor said:


> lol if only i had the space available plus the DIY skills lol. :bash:


Hahaha my DIY skills are a big fat ZERO. I can barely put a shelf up straight! Got some more photo's coming from todays little bit o work.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

And here we go.

So i installed the second heatlamp today. Swapped these two out for 100w's and it soon got pretty hot so may not require any ceramics after all!

Then it was installing the two ceiling vents, just to allow extra ventilation. I also put these in ideal spots to bring my UVB ends through. I'm using a 46" Arcadia 12% t5 with a 46" reflector behind.










As you can see from the next picture, it gets pretty bright in there from that t5!










The bathing area is slowly drying. We added a lot more decor today.



















So now thats all 4 fans & both heatlamps installed & working. Heres the little pic incase you think i'm lying =P










I'll leave you with the following photos, your thoughts please folks!











Oh and this photo has nothing to do with this enclosure buit thought i would show it off a bit. This is the 3 Year Old Male Rhino Iggy that i bought today. Named him Gammon =D










His will be the next enclosure round in the garage. Measing 4x10x4 (HxWxD in feet)


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

G.R/Trooper said:


> And here we go.
> 
> So i installed the second heatlamp today. Swapped these two out for 100w's and it soon got pretty hot so may not require any ceramics after all!
> 
> ...


It's starting to look brilliant how should i say this your animal's are very lucky/spoilt LOL.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> It's starting to look brilliant how should i say this your animal's are very lucky/spoilt LOL.


Yeah very spoilt. It's the innocence of them that gets to me every time. They just have to do those poor eyes and aww, thats it i'm welling up!

Is the picture of Gammon working? I can't see him =(


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Yeah very spoilt. It's the innocence of them that gets to me every time. They just have to do those poor eyes and aww, thats it i'm welling up!
> 
> Is the picture of Gammon working? I can't see him =(


Yeah their's two of him and he look's nice how tame is he.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Yeah their's two of him and he look's nice how tame is he.


Oh lol. He's pretty good. Doesnt like gloves though so you gotta risk ya shizzle and handle him barehand lol. Once you chuck him a load of grub you can do anything you like. When summer comes i'll take him out in the fields for a run.


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

im not gonna keep sayin the obvious lol. if your MHD's dont like then im moving in lol. also gammon is gorgeous


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Reptor said:


> im not gonna keep sayin the obvious lol. if your MHD's dont like then im moving in lol. also gammon is gorgeous


Haha thanks. Well if you give me a heads up i'll write you out a tenants agreement =P


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

i was under the impression that the MHD's were living there rent free, this is discrimination because i only have 2 legs lol. i guess ill stay with the OH as she cooks lol


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Reptor said:


> i was under the impression that the MHD's were living there rent free, this is discrimination because i only have 2 legs lol. i guess ill stay with the OH as she cooks lol


Lmfao. We have a Rumplestiltskin agreement mate. They may reside there but their first born belongs to me.


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

Lol you sound like an evil tyrant lol. In there lease agreement are they allowed to keep humans or are no pets allowed for them


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Reptor said:


> Lol you sound like an evil tyrant lol. In there lease agreement are they allowed to keep humans or are no pets allowed for them


3rd part tenancy is strictly forbidden, with the exception of;

Fish, earthworms, mealworms, morioworms, waxworms, locust, crickets, and cockroaches.


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

I was told the inspections wer few and far between and cud hide behind a fern hoping not to be discovered.and pass me of as ornimental if found


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Reptor said:


> I was told the inspections wer few and far between and cud hide behind a fern hoping not to be discovered.and pass me of as ornimental if found


Providing you don't move when i'm slapping some varnish around your genitals it may just fool me.


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

Lmfao lol I can't say I'd be over the moon about it but hey needs must. Lol. How's the build going?


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

wow :no1: just read the whole thread start to finish, amazing work :2thumb: how much further have you got?
any luck on finding any inhabitants yet :mf_dribble:
how much is it all costing you?


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> wow :no1: just read the whole thread start to finish, amazing work :2thumb: how much further have you got?
> any luck on finding any inhabitants yet :mf_dribble:
> how much is it all costing you?


Erm just this enclosure? Possible (i dread to think now). I think to the stage i'm currently at, which is pretty much the last few pictures.... £700

Found some importers and suppliers for the MHD's, just got to wait for the shipment as it's too cold for them to be transported at the moment.

Once all the enclosure is finished, and doors on + animals inside, probably looking at £1200. Then i have another 4 stacks to build afterwards =(

Entire premisis will eventually be housing (and breeding)

2x AWD trios
1x CWD trio
4x 5somes of MHD's (one of each subspecies)
20x MHD's in the rear enclosure
1x Marbled Gecko trio
1x Green Anole colony
1x Brown Anole colony
1x Rhino Iguana (personal Pet)
1x B&W Arge Tegu pair
1x Dwarf Yellowhead colony
1x Williamsi colony
2x Panther Cham trio (may swap one trio for a jacksons)
1x Frilly trio
1x Redfoot Tort pair

Then once thats done, it's onto building my outdoor/indoor enclosure for the Red Iggy. Busy days to come.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

I has some new pictures for you all. It's still not finished but really not far away. Waterfall & bathing pools were tested and leakproof. We have about 1m squared left to grout and the egg site left to complete. We added the branches and more decor today.

After these pictures were taken i then noticed how cluttered some area's are, and therefore changed it around a bit. As a side note, the wood for phase two (2/3's of the left wall stack) arrives tomorrow so we made a space for that and will begin building tomorrow. Enjoy the photo's.




























Comments much appreciated.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've just gone through this whole thread and found the stage by stage photographs fascinating.

I'm posting because I want to see the finished enclosure, so now I'll get a reminder when you add photos. :2thumb:


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

yep def space for me in the left corner lol. truely amazing so close to finish now bet you never wanna grout anything ever again.:2thumb:


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

feorag said:


> I've just gone through this whole thread and found the stage by stage photographs fascinating.
> 
> I'm posting because I want to see the finished enclosure, so now I'll get a reminder when you add photos. :2thumb:


Haha thanks. I'll be opening another thread over the weekend for the next wall. The wood all arrived today and most of it is built now on the framework. Hopefully in a few weeks i can move the Rhino in =D Thanks for your interest!



Reptor said:


> yep def space for me in the left corner lol. truely amazing so close to finish now bet you never wanna grout anything ever again.:2thumb:


Too true dude. It's just a tiny bit of grouting and then the doors, and the rain system. It has been SO tedious and before i have even finished, more wood arrives for the next wall stack! =(


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks really good :2thumb:

What doors are you having? Doesn't looks like there is that much ventilation


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

em_40 said:


> Looks really good :2thumb:
> 
> What doors are you having? Doesn't looks like there is that much ventilation


Thanks. Not sure whether you can see but it's got 4 fans accross the top. MHD's are high altitude, high Humidity, low temperature, arboreal lizards. Too much ventilation will make it dry out too much and too little would cause overheating. There are also two 70mm vents on the ceiling where the UVB comes through.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

em_40 said:


> Looks really good :2thumb:
> 
> What doors are you having? Doesn't looks like there is that much ventilation


Oh and just 4mm toughened glass going in on runners. The sides are being brought in 50mm so less door space, and i wont have glass behind the other wall stacks.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Well the animals have arrive, or 3 of them at least. Since the enclosure isnt ready yet they have come home with me and are amazingly calm with stunning colours at such a young age. I only have a few photos of them for now and since the girlfriend just mnade me a lovely steak curry, ima leave you with the pics and get eating!


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

looking good!
nice dragons aswell, males/females?


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> looking good!
> nice dragons aswell, males/females?


Too early to be sure but looks like 1 defo male, 1 defo female, 1 unsure.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, they're lovely! Dying to see them in their enclosure.


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

Awwww I think they're gorgeous can't believe how tame they are? Where are they from. Lucky you just got home from 12hr shift and girlfriend put me hot dogs on. :bash: something not right there


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

feorag said:


> Aw, they're lovely! Dying to see them in their enclosure.


Me too, just need to get my ass in gear and get it ready. Have another 6 Lepidogasters coming down in a few weeks. Trouble is i love em so much i don't want to put em round the garage now, i just want them in this enclosure in the house so i can stare at them all day!



Reptor said:


> Awwww I think they're gorgeous can't believe how tame they are? Where are they from. Lucky you just got home from 12hr shift and girlfriend put me hot dogs on. :bash: something not right there


They were sourced by a friend in the industry who got them sent down from scotland. Hot dogs are cool man! I cooked the night before so it's all even now.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Me too, just need to get my ass in gear and get it ready. Have another 6 Lepidogasters coming down in a few weeks. Trouble is i love em so much i don't want to put em round the garage now, i just want them in this enclosure in the house so i can stare at them all day!


Catch 22 situation then!

Get a a nice comfy chair in the garage and then you can just exile yourself and sit and watch them as much as you want. :lol2:


----------



## wills2309 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi yeah been a while since i had a look (mainly cause i wish i had the room for such a cool project lol) but i have to say mate you should give yourself a huge pat on the back that build is the most impresive viv i ever seen and those dragons look so pristine just a quick q where did you get your climbing logs from did you just cut down a tree like you said and if so did you have to treat it with anything 


cheers KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK:notworthy:


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

feorag said:


> Catch 22 situation then!
> 
> Get a a nice comfy chair in the garage and then you can just exile yourself and sit and watch them as much as you want. :lol2:


It is a very likely possibility. I am so fascinated by these critters ive spent the last 2 hours taking photo's of them. Will get some more in for you guys in a bit.



wills2309 said:


> Hi yeah been a while since i had a look (mainly cause i wish i had the room for such a cool project lol) but i have to say mate you should give yourself a huge pat on the back that build is the most impresive viv i ever seen and those dragons look so pristine just a quick q where did you get your climbing logs from did you just cut down a tree like you said and if so did you have to treat it with anything
> 
> 
> cheers KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK:notworthy:


Haha thanks dude much appreciated. I went down the local place with a friend and despite the freezing cold (and the matter of being where we perhaps should not) cut a few branches off some trees. Then gave them a little hose down, a bit of a shave, and baked them for ~50 hours at 140f.

Thanks again everyone for your interest. Will get some photos of the other enclosures this weekend for you. They consist of one Rhiggy tank, 1 AWD tank, and one other. 

Right now i'm at a bit of a dilema. The MHD enclosure i am wondering whether it would be right for them now. I am tempted to switch them to a slightly smaller more managable enclosure, freeing this huge one up for a handful of sailfin dragons. It is designed to be a display viv and was built FOR Acanthosaura, but whether to stick with the origional plan or not is another question now. Please help!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Got some new photos for you. I kinda went berserk taking the pics tonight as the colours absolutly shined showing that the MHD's are settled in. Just missed a snap of one hunting a cricket too which i was kinda gutted about but hey. So if you want to see all the other photos head on over to facebook and they will all be up there. I took about 200 shots tonight most of them being deleted due to blurring etc, but there are still many being uploaded right now. The address is:

The Hide | Facebook

Anyways, enjoy the shots.

ps. Starting to look like 2 males and one female. Awaiting this next shipment to come in so i can begin building colonies.


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

Wow the colours are totally amazing. Now I can see why ya put all that work in. I think they will be great in that big enclosure but sailfins are cool don't see many around.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Reptor said:


> Wow the colours are totally amazing. Now I can see why ya put all that work in. I think they will be great in that big enclosure but sailfins are cool don't see many around.


Yeah i love sailfins. I have the room to do both on top of the others that will be housed here, it's now just deciding where each will go. Sailfins would appreciate the space more than MHD's, and they would also use all of it. But that means i then need to build some other enclosures pretty fast.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sailfins are awesome and if I'm right they grow bigger than MHDs, so they probably would appreciate all that space more than the MHDs??

But yes, you'll have to get your finger out if you do decide to put the sailfins in the viv you are building now.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

feorag said:


> Sailfins are awesome and if I'm right they grow bigger than MHDs, so they probably would appreciate all that space more than the MHDs??
> 
> But yes, you'll have to get your finger out if you do decide to put the sailfins in the viv you are building now.


Yeah much bigger than MHD's. Think i need a loan so i can just blast everything and get it done. Need a proper premisis =(


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Build an extension! :lol2:

If only it was that easy!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

feorag said:


> Build an extension! :lol2:
> 
> If only it was that easy!


Indeed. Who fancies lending me a lot of money?


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Can i ask , where did you order your wood from as i am looking a building g some big cages and cant find any wood over 6x2?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

MaMExotics said:


> Can i ask , where did you order your wood from as i am looking a building g some big cages and cant find any wood over 6x2?


Really? Try a forrest, they may have some there lol. 

After the storms there was some really good stuff, bit late now though, it will all be rotten.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

MaMExotics said:


> Can i ask , where did you order your wood from as i am looking a building g some big cages and cant find any wood over 6x2?


Do you mean the sheets or the decor? If you mean sheets i order it from my local timber merchants who cut it all to size for me and deliver it for free.



Iguanaquinn said:


> Really? Try a forrest, they may have some there lol.
> 
> After the storms there was some really good stuff, bit late now though, it will all be rotten.


I went down our local chalkpits with a friend and we took a branch off a few tree's. Didnt want to cut down entire tree's y'know incase treehuggers start rioting but, got some nice shizzle. Then i just left it in the vivs with the heat on max and let them bake. Occasionally i quickly bake them with a blowgun and the smaller stuff i put in a piping hot bath for 8 hours or so.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I am loving some of those pics mate previously, I havent actually seen some of those ones before tbh.

You should be well pleased with what you have acheived so far


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Really? Try a forrest, they may have some there lol.
> 
> After the storms there was some really good stuff, bit late now though, it will all be rotten.


i Meant the big sheets that he used for the vivs 



G.R/Trooper said:


> Do you mean the sheets or the decor? If you mean sheets i order it from my local timber merchants who cut it all to size for me and deliver it for free.


ok thanks


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

MaMExotics said:


> i Meant the big sheets that he used for the vivs
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks


I'm sure i saw some on the B&Q website up to size's of 8x4.


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi folks 

I Just thought I add (since Im an assistant manager for Alsford Timber The Timber Experts - South East Timber Merchants - London - Kent - Sussex - Surrey )

That as ppl have correctly said, you can buy sheet materials from any builders or timber merchant, no need to be a tradesman but they will probably only have 8x4 sheets instock, 10x5 (if needed) are normally ordered in (well we do)

I was in B&Q today *(looking for a small pack of Jablite (aka polystrene) to make some stuff for my aboreal viv build but they where outta stock and ended up buying a sheet from work & cutting it down ah well cost like £3.00)*..but I know they do have half sheets (4x4) as well in most sheet materials


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am loving some of those pics mate previously, I havent actually seen some of those ones before tbh.
> 
> You should be well pleased with what you have acheived so far


Oh i am mate. Thanks for the nice words. If you are a good lad i'll sort you out one of the offspring =P



Kamuro said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I Just thought I add (since Im an assistant manager for Alsford Timber The Timber Experts - South East Timber Merchants - London - Kent - Sussex - Surrey )
> 
> ...


I don't even bother cutting it! I buy the 2400x600 25mm / 50mm sheets from WIckes and stand in the car park snapping them up till they all fit in my tiny little Punto!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Oh i am mate. Thanks for the nice words. If you are a good lad i'll sort you out one of the offspring =P
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even bother cutting it! I buy the 2400x600 25mm / 50mm sheets from WIckes and stand in the car park snapping them up till they all fit in my tiny little Punto!


 
One il want about 4 :no1:
oh and il pinch your Rhino iggy while im on too


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> One il want about 4 :no1:
> oh and il pinch your Rhino iggy while im on too


Don't push your luck :devil:


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Aye, don't you be starting that Sala...

I'll be swiftly sneaking that iggy out of his clutches before you even get the chance!



Great build mate, keep the updates coming!


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

For all those interested I just made a little collections thread here. Shows you some of the new reps and I will really try to get some updates sorted for you. Most of the updates are done on our facebook page now and things are pretty busy as of late, but I added pretty much every animal up on this new thread for my collection.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/877165-collection-thread-pic-heavy.html


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry I havnt been so active as of late folks. It has been so busy here I actually put a sleeping bag in the outhouse! Haha, anyways.

Plans kind of changed again, and next month i'll start building it all. The massive MHD tank now has a horizontal divider which creates two tanks. After thinking practically (having such little space as I do) I decided I would put Gammon the Rhiggy into the bottom of it, and my new Green Iggy pair in the top. The MHD's are being split between 4 tanks so I can get several bloodlines out. Changing things around grants me an additional 12 tanks all of which are a good size so... seems silly not to.

We had a lot of our species in too so 2013 will be a HUGE test as to the potential. Bloodsuckers, Sailfins, Frillies, AWD's, and the Green Iggs all came in. 2013 we are expecting eggs from the Rhinos, Greens, Bloodsuckers, MHD's, CTD's, FTD's, Marbleds, AWD's, Frillies, and CWD's. 

Anoles keep breeding like rabbits however I just can't catch the buggers. Had an order of 40 Greens to go out and the tank was setup so awesome (without sounding like a jerk) they bred, laid, incubated, and hatched in it. I can always see the hatchlings running about I can just never bloody catch them so that order is kind of buggered, sorry Chris.

We are taking names for the list again on the MHD from the Kiwi Lepidogaster line and also the Aggro Lepidogaster line. If you wan't pics of the line you can request it via email at [email protected]. Please note we are not guarenteeing males / females and maximum order is currently at 2 (so we can complete as much of the list as possible) unless in extreme circumstances (if you have a lot of money and I like you very much). They WILL be related as the lines come out at seperate times and come with a 30 day health guarentee, they are CBB and will be between £50 and £90 each depending on the quality. Please also note that the list is LONG and just because your name is on it you may not get your reserve. We will take payment on day of hatching.

All our offspring is held for 8 weeks minimum from hatching date, plus 1 week extra if being transported (to allow us time to feed them up ready for the journey ahead). They come with a simple care sheet and "Birth Certificate" to prove the line, origionation, breeder, and parents. They will be packaged in a clear tub lined with damp tissue paper and a small piece of foliage. 

Any that are ordered for delivery will be packaged as above and then put into a polybox with a small heatstick (this is included in the delivery price). We will not feed any livestock 24 hours prior to being transported to avoid them living in their own excrement for any duration. 

As a final note we will not be selling the next two years offspring to "anyone" so if you want some, you need to prove you know what you are doing and send pictures of the correct enclosure. You WILL be requested to show evidence of this. 2014 we will open the doors a little further.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Its been a while so I thought I would share one of our MHD with you guys. The link be here:

Timeline Photos | Facebook

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Kreations (Nov 29, 2012)

Really cool project.. Was slightly disappointed when you decided not to house the MHD's in one big enclosure but I guess it's more practical your way


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Kreations said:


> Really cool project.. Was slightly disappointed when you decided not to house the MHD's in one big enclosure but I guess it's more practical your way


Yeah I know how you feel, the other morning I considered selling the iggies just to turn it into a big enclosure again. It sucks having so little space to work with. Thanks though!


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

Just finished going through all this thread, and a big well done to you sir!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

I forgot to ask what happened with them Aussies and the CWDs????.


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Annihilation said:


> Just finished going through all this thread, and a big well done to you sir!


Thankyou so much.



scotty667 said:


> I forgot to ask what happened with them Aussies and the CWDs????.


You've lost me now, what do you mean? I still have them, doing well. Female AWD is gravid atm, got a new male CWD and one of my older female CWD's is getting big again.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Thankyou so much.
> 
> 
> 
> You've lost me now, what do you mean? I still have them, doing well. Female AWD is gravid atm, got a new male CWD and one of my older female CWD's is getting big again.


I'll pm you.


----------

